# *& منتجع باب الشمس في دبي &*



## admin99 (8 يوليو 2006)

​ 





Jumeirah Bab Al Shams Desert Resort & Spa at a glance.​ 


 
5 Star Desert Resort & Spa​ 


 
115 Deluxe Rooms including 10 Suites​ 


 
Internet connection 
International direct dial-up telephone 
Coffee and tea making facilities 
Satellite TV and radio 
Mini bar 
24 hour in room dining 
Baby cot available on request 
Extra bed available on request 
Beautifully appointed bathrooms with rain showers 
Generous selection of bathroom amenities​ 


 
Satori Spa with outdoor and indoor treatment rooms 
Sinbad's Kids Club 
Well equipped gymnasium 
Pool with stunning desert and sunset views 
Pool combines a lap pool, leisure pool and shaded children's pool 
Swim up pool bar 
Lifeguards on duty 
Live entertainment 
Horse riding 
Camel rides 
Falconers​ 


 

Falcon meeting rooms - boardroom and flexible seating arrangements. Extensive audio visual equipment available 
Business Centre offering an extensive range of secretarial and business services​ 
Bab Al Shams Desert Resort & Spa together with Naturalization & Residency Administration-Dubai are pleased to announce that the E-Gate card service is now available at Bab Al Shams for all its Guest.​ 
The E-Gate is the passenger service of completing entry/exit procedures without having to go through passport officers. The process is extremely fast & takes 5 seconds per passenger.​ 
We have a dedicated unit of the Residency Administration situated in the Business centre of our Resort. The E-Gate card can be obtained by a guest on presenting his passport; the whole process takes approximately 5min where in digital finger prints and photograph of the guest is also taken.​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
http://www.2dxb.com/main/menu/dubai-gallery/bab-alshams/F2662069-1143-3174-FD3652B3D301CEA6.JPG​


----------



## admin99 (8 يوليو 2006)

[BIMG]http://www.2dxb.com/main/menu/dubai-gallery/bab-alshams/F2662069-1143-3174-FD3652B3D301CEA6.JPG[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.2dxb.com/main/menu/dubai-gallery/bab-alshams/F2691A33-1143-3174-FD17599DE96B6CFB.JPG[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.2dxb.com/main/menu/dubai-gallery/bab-alshams/F26AEEE4-1143-3174-FD23261366EDF427.JPG[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.2dxb.com/main/menu/dubai-gallery/bab-alshams/F26CF2D2-1143-3174-FDD1EDB55D04CC76.JPG[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.2dxb.com/main/menu/dubai-gallery/bab-alshams/F273CD8B-1143-3174-FDDA6709A3989552.JPG[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.2dxb.com/main/menu/dubai-gallery/bab-alshams/F278E1F0-1143-3174-FD2E6B9CD3223C6A.JPG[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.2dxb.com/main/menu/dubai-gallery/bab-alshams/F3716149-1143-3174-FDC165F1D3CAA6BF.JPG[/BIMG]


----------



## admin99 (8 يوليو 2006)

[BIMG]http://www.2dxb.com/main/menu/dubai-gallery/bab-alshams/F372DE5C-1143-3174-FDF40A8B2E715514.JPG[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.2dxb.com/main/menu/dubai-gallery/bab-alshams/F38A65C3-1143-3174-FDBE9CB736C36ECD.JPG[/BIMG]​


----------



## admin99 (8 يوليو 2006)

[BIMG]http://www.holidaycity.com/bab-al-shams-dubai/logo.gif[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.holidaycity.com/bab-al-shams-dubai/photo1.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.holidaycity.com/bab-al-shams-dubai/photo3.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.holidaycity.com/bab-al-shams-dubai/photo4.jpg[/BIMG]
​


----------



## admin99 (8 يوليو 2006)

[BIMG]http://www.southtravels.com/middleeast/uae/babalsham/gifs/location.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.city-eating.com/images/restaurants/15578.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.city-eating.com/images/restaurants/12572.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.city-eating.com/images/restaurants/12919.jpg[/BIMG]​


----------



## admin99 (8 يوليو 2006)

[BIMG]http://www.jumeirahbabalshams.com/i/SITE_041015_10335926_Z10BG/content/CMS_10152004_105816323_C3TIU/B633FA7D-1143-3174-FDF9F9D88C72F03B.JPG[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.jumeirahbabalshams.com/i/SITE_041015_10335926_Z10BG/content/CMS_10152004_105816213_10MSD/644919CF-1143-3174-FD25FE619004BF8D.JPG[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.jumeirahbabalshams.com/i/SITE_041015_10335926_Z10BG/content/CMS_051024_09510006_2QNIV/42ABDB43-1143-3174-FDB2F440F510B826.JPG[/BIMG]

أسف على الاطاله في الموضوع

ونشاالله يعجبكم الموضوع

أتريا ردودكم 

ورايكم في المنتجع الصحراوي

Bab Al Shams


تحياااتي.​


----------



## admin99 (8 يوليو 2006)




----------



## معمارية طموحة (8 يوليو 2006)

رائع جدا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)

^_^ 

مشكور على الرد

شكل الموضوع أقل من الجيد؟؟ ماشي ردو


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)




----------



## دونى (14 يوليو 2006)

المشروع رائع فعلا و اكثر شىء انه متماشى مع البيئة المحيطة خاصة فى بساطته لقد حقق البساطة و الفخامة فى نفس الوقت لقد تميز بطابع خاص به و هذا رااااااااااااااااااائع و شكرا لك على مساهمتك الرائعة


----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكور على مداخلتك


----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)

http://www.jumeirahbabalshams.com/

هذا الموقع الرسمي


----------



## admin99 (13 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## ملاك (13 أكتوبر 2006)

رائع جدا 
سلمت يداك


----------



## admin99 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^

مشكور على المداخله


تحيااااتي....


----------



## zoubir (4 يناير 2007)

رابط الصور لا تعمل


----------



## ميلون المصرى (8 يناير 2009)

رائع وشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## اتلانتس_دبي (16 يونيو 2010)

عند ذهابى الى دبي احب ان اذهب الى رحله سفاري انها من اجمل الرحلات فى دبى.


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (20 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## حامد محمد السويدي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

good


----------

